# mouseover Problem



## maho15 (1. September 2002)

Ich habe ein Layer in dem ein Sprungmenü ist.
Fährt man mit der Maus in den Layer dann wird height größer.
Fährt man mit der Maus aus dem LAyer hinaus wird height wieder kleiner.

Aber sobald man in das Feld2 im Sprungmenü geht, wird height vom layer wieder kleiner.
Es sollte aber groß bleiben!

Beispiel:
http://mitglied.lycos.de/hodler/Sprung.htm


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (1. September 2002)

du könntest für das select feld nochmal den mouseover definieren da sobald man das feld wechselt dass als mouseout gewertet wird


----------



## maho15 (1. September 2002)

wo würdest du dann das mouseover hinein tun?
hab es mal überall hineingetan und es tut tritzdem nicht:

<form name="form1" onMouseOver="javascript:test()">
    <p> 
      <select name="menu1" onChange="MM_jumpMenu('parent',this,0)" onMouseOver="javascript:test()">
        <option onMouseOver="javascript:test()" selected>Feld1</option>
        <option onMouseOver="javascript:test()">Feld2</option>
        <option onMouseOver="javascript:test()">Feld3</option>
      </select>
    </p>
  </form>


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (1. September 2002)

hmn,du könntest ja noch ein div drum legen
so müsste es dann doch gehen,oder?


----------



## maho15 (1. September 2002)

dachte ich auch aber so...

<div onMouseOver="javascript:test()">
  <form name="form1">
     <p> 
        <select name="menu1" onChange="MM_jumpMenu('parent',this,0)">
           <option selected>Feld1</option>
           <option>Feld2</option>
           <option>Feld3</option>
        </select>
     </p>
  </form>
</div>


...funktionierts auch nicht

ich meine es funktioniert schon, aber auf Feld2 und 3 eben nicht!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. September 2002)

Vieleicht nutzt es Dir ja so - leicht umgeändert (umgedacht):


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<!-- saved from url=(0042)http://mitglied.lycos.de/hodler/Sprung.htm -->
<HTML><HEAD><TITLE>Unbenanntes Dokument</TITLE>
<META http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<META content="MSHTML 5.50.4134.100" name=GENERATOR></HEAD>
<BODY>
<DIV id=Layer1   onMouseOver=javascript:teste()
style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 1px; BORDER-TOP: #000000 1px; Z-INDEX: 1; LEFT: 326px; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 1px; WIDTH: 222px; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 150px; HEIGHT: 100px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ff0000; layer-background-color: #FF0000" 
>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<FORM name=form1  onClick=javascript:test()>
<P><SELECT  name=menu1>
<OPTION selected>Feld1</OPTION>
<OPTION>Feld2</OPTION>
<OPTION>Feld3</OPTION>
</SELECT> 
</P></FORM></DIV>
<SCRIPT language=JavaScript>
function test(){
	document.getElementById("Layer1").style.height = 150
}

function teste(){
	document.getElementById("Layer1").style.height = 100
}
</SCRIPT>
</NOSCRIPT>
<SCRIPT src="" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT>
</BODY></HTML>
```


----------



## maho15 (1. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *Vieleicht nutzt es Dir ja so - leicht umgeändert (umgedacht):
> 
> *



ähhm, ich möchte aber das layer height vergrößert wird wenn die maus auf ihm ist.


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (2. September 2002)

versuch mal im select onselect="test()"


----------

